# How to autofill an Avery address label



## Bruce Wineman (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like to be able to Auto fill a sheet of address labels with the same content not having to retype the entire content on each label. I am sure there is a method but cannot find out how to do this function. Thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Simply bookmark the first label's contents (excluding the cell marker), then insert cross-refernces to the bookmark in the remaining labels. After inserting the first cross-reference, you can simply copy & paste it to the remaining cells. Or you could just copy & paste the first cell's data. The advantage of the bookmark/reference approach is that changes to the bookmarked content can be replicated throughout via Ctrl-A, F9.


----------

